
What happens when you search Blink on Google - jslakro
https://www.google.com/search?q=blink+html
======
mchahn
That's funny stuff. Did someone do this on purpose? Surely google would escape
the html properly.

~~~
cdumler
It's intentional. I've seen the code in the repository. There are several more
Easter eggs in there, including:

what is the loneliest number (show calculator)

do a barrel roll

askew

anagram

Search for them. :)

------
youngbullind
I missed it.

